# Linux als Server im Windowsnetzwerk



## nchristoph (14. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich will einen Linux Rechner als Spielserver und Netzwerkspeicher in einem Windows Netzwerk betreiben.

Der Rechner hat folgende Konfiguration

Sempron 2800+
MSI KT400 Ultra
1 Gig ram
320 gig Festplatte

Also ein normaler Rechner halt.

Ich weis nicht, welche Distribution von Linux für meinen Zweck die geeignetste ist.

Der Rechner ist nicht gerade erste Wahl aber für meinen Zweck ist es glaub ich ausreichend, bitte allerdings um korrektur falls ich falsch liege.

Ich will den Server hinter einem Router plazieren, also braucht er keine Routing aufgaben zu machen fürs Inet.

Die Rechner, die im Netzwerk sonst noch angehängt sind reichen von Win XP - Win7

Welche Spiele sollen als Server betrieben werden:

Half-life + Mods, eventuell SWGEmu und eventuell auch ein Webserver, wobei das noch nicht wirklich durchplant ist.


Kann mir wer helfen?

Danke Vorraus.


----------



## zerix (14. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

welche Distri du nutzt, ist eigentlich egal. Das kannst du mit jeder Distribution umsetzen. Darauf wirst du dann einen Samba-Server laufen lassen müssen. 

Gruß

Sascha


----------



## nchristoph (14. Januar 2010)

Ok danke für die Info.

Gibt es eventuell ein Buch, das du mir empfehlen kannst für Linux?


----------



## Neurodeamon (14. Januar 2010)

Ich würde Ubuntu und Fedora empfehlen. Dahinter steckt eine sehr große Community und es gibt gute Anleitungen für jeden Zweck.

Zum Beispiel für Ubuntu gibt es ein sehr gutes deutsches Ubuntu Wiki


----------



## zerix (14. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

schau mal hier. 
Hier findest du zwei Bücher über Linux.
http://www.galileocomputing.de/katalog/openbook

Gruß

Sascha


----------



## nchristoph (14. Januar 2010)

Danke ihr beiden.

Werd ich mir Zuhause zu gemüte führen.


----------

